# Fridge Problem Thetford



## Des2

FRIDGE REFRIDGERATOR PROBLEM. Went to sleep all OK. In morning fridge is cold but light is flashing and spanner has come on. Same on all three supplies. Its a thetford. Any tips I am going back to France on Tuesday so need to get it sorted. Thanks in anticip!


----------



## bozzer

Hi

There should be a fault code next to the spanner. Do you have the book? If not we'll look it up for you. 

When we've had the spanner sign it's usually because we've stopped and not turned on the gas.

We turn the fridge off, 
Turn on the gas, 
Run the hob to get the gas through the system,
Turn the fridge back on.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## Des2

*Fault Code*

Thanks for that was not the gas.
Fault code is 18
Could you look it up for me.
Thanks
Des


----------



## Touchwood_RV

Des,

Default Thetford handbook suggests "Fault 18: No fault, only lighting all LCD segments on start-up. Action: Wait a few seconds for the fridge to start up normally."

If it was mine I would turn it off, disconnect the 240volt mains (unplug) and 12volt (remove fuse), leave to settle and de-energise fully for a short while reconnect then try again, in effect reboot it! You can get a manual here http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=84695/langid=42 I hope that helps


----------



## Des2

*Thanks etc.*

Thanks, will follow your advice. Now I have to find the fuse.


----------



## Des2

*Sods Law*

Went to find fuse. Did not need to look. Without doing anything the fault code has gone and it running. many Thanks Des


----------



## Touchwood_RV

Sounds like it has recycled its self then, good news, keep an eye on it.


----------

